# Favorite Movement of The Planets



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

The Planets is one of my favorite classical works, and each of the movements is completely different from the rest. My favorite is Jupiter, with Mars at a close second. What’s yours?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

In my younger days I used to be quite a fan of *Mars*, but I think I may have overplayed it.

I'm quite the fan of *Venus* now, with *Neptune* running a close 2nd


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll take Uranus with Saturn second.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

The smallest slightly over the largest.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Venus. But I'm a new "Planets" fan. Only just heard it for the first time on New Years Day.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Mars, the bringer of Quatermass.
(In our opinion it is not suitable for children or for those of you who may have a nervous disposition.)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I like Neptune. It's weird.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

I like Jupiter the most, and disagree with Holst's disapproval of playing it the last. Life ends on death, but concerts end on the further life of the audience! (usually...)


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Fabulin said:


> I like Jupiter the most, and disagree with Holst's disapproval of playing it the last. Life ends on death, but concerts end on the further life of the audience! (usually...)


Holst was wise to put Neptune last. It's a most appropriate, magical and mystical (as its name) ending for such a towering masterpiece IMO.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

My vote went for Saturn. My order would be: Saturn, Uranus, Mars, Jupiter, Neptune, Venus, Mercury.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I love them all. .........................


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Favorite Movement of The Planets?*


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Note that the OP did not say Holst's The Planets. He just said The Planets. So Earth and Pluto are technically included in the choices


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Neptune - and when that off-stage chorus fades into silence it encapsulates for me the unfathomability of infinite space.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Interesting that when I was younger it was Jupiter, but as I get older, Saturn seems more poignant.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Venus, Neptune, and Saturn are my favorites. I think when I played the suite in an orchestra years back Saturn stuck out the most to me back then, but I've really come to appreciate Venus and Neptune since.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

The whole work is one of my absolute favorites -- been listening to it regularly in many performance versions since college, where it was extremely popular but looked down on by some adolescent sophisticates as lightweight. My distinctly minority favorite movement is and always has been Mercury. It's so sprightly.

Plug for my favorite recording: Ormandy/Philadelphia 1975 on RCA. Perfectly well rounded and robust.

Franz


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mars as it was my dad’s favourite and it reminds me of him when I hear it. The work is extraordinary, even though Holst did not rate it as his best work. It is the only thing by him and I really like


----------



## Rambler (Oct 20, 2017)

In my youth it was Mars. Now in my advanced maturity I favour both Saturn and Neptune, but if forced to choose between these two I'd plump for Neptune.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

It was Mars when I was young, and now I'm pushing 60, it still is. Of course there is a planet missing - Earth hadn't been discovered when Holst wrote his suite.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Saturn
Jupiter
Uranus
Neptune
Venus
Mars
Mercury


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I have always liked Mars, because I like to be killed every so often by music, and I was quite the trippy Venushead in my youth, as well. I like the big swelling crescendo of the second theme of Mercury. Jupiter - well, it's NICE and all, and certainly both jolly and dignified, and loud, and it sure delivers a bang-up ending, but...I don't know. It needs paprika, or coriander, or something. As others have noted, it is fitting that advanced age has revealed new depths to Saturn. I cannot - and will not - abide Uranus. And, finally, Neptune is one of the best endings of anything ever.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Neptune by a lot...I was really into it in my early teens when I was reading lots of classic science fiction, brings back fond memories.


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to say Uranus, but Mars at high volume is hard to beat. Uranus is perhaps more interesting though.
Does anyone like the suite of ballet music from The Perfect Fool? Just about a miniature symphony, and plenty of Planets-like touches.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I voted for Jupiter.

For those who love The Planets, you will probably get some enjoyment from these melodica versions of the most famous movements:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mars was my late father's favourite movement so it reminds me of him


----------



## sstucky (Apr 4, 2020)

Jupiter first, Mars second.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Descending order:

Saturn
Mars
Jupiter
Venus
Neptune
Uranus
Mercury

The final couple minutes of Saturn with that face-rattling organ (especially on the Dutoit), tolling bells, and obsessive repetitive figure in the harps is one of the most magically poignant musical moments I know.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Saturn, Uranus, Mars, Neptune, Jupiter, Venus and Mercury. Unfortunately Holst didn't compose anything of such level of imagination and genius like The Planets. I've felt Uranus like a kind of The Sorcerer's Apprentice on steroids.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Why isn't retrograde an option?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> I like Neptune. It's weird.


And (therefore) best.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

It's some of the best orchestral music, and would be an excellent way in for new listeners. That it has influenced soundtrack composers so much shows that this is what effect and function orchestral music should have: it should be descriptive, moody, atmospheric, radical, and all of that stuff we think we're too sophisticated for.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Jupiter and Neptune.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Oh my, this is just too hard for me.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

bharbeke said:


> I voted for Jupiter.
> 
> For those who love The Planets, you will probably get some enjoyment from these melodica versions of the most famous movements:


Oh dear me. I've seen these guys before. They can be really goofy. :lol:
You should see their _Le Sacre du Printemps _videos. 

Now I want a Holst's _The Planets _t-shirt like the guy on the right has!


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Mars; then the one with the tubular bells (Saturn?).


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

geralmar said:


> Mars; then the one with the tubular bells (Saturn?).


Yes, tubular bells are prominent in Saturn.


----------

